

Dreaming of a Boxee Printer  - jonsteinberg
http://plr.is/c

======
ShabbyDoo
A couple of years ago, I bought a HP 4000-series printer on eBay for less than
$200. They're big, but the cost per page is absurdly low, partially due to the
availability of good aftermarket toner cartridges. The printer supposedly
requires an overhaul (parts exceeding $200 in cost) every 200K pages. However,
since I bought it with only 40K prints, it will take me years to wear it out.
These things are trouble-free and very well supported by HP -- frequently
updated firmware, drivers (including Linux), etc. The Ethernet interface works
like a champ.

I associate printer trouble with cheap inkjets -- these have given me grief.
So, as long as I'm ok with B&W laser prints, I'll keep using my cheap
warhorse.

Now, scanning is another matter altogether...the crapware that comes with
scanners sucks, and I include the TWAIN drivers in that definition.

------
aidenn0
A few criticisms:

"3 or more [of the following 3 things] happens"

huh?

In my experience the flashing lights are indicative of an actual hardware
problem, and while power-cycling may allow you to print some more, it can be
worse for the printer than actually fixing the problem. Newer printers even
have LCD displays that tell you exactly what is wrong instead of something
like "3 flashes means you're out of toner, 4 flashes means the British are
coming by sea..."

The most common reason for me not being able to print on a large commercial
printer is a paper jam, which while it is possible this could be fixed by
better firmware, it seems unlikely.

------
blehn
Better solution: Stop printing things.

If we stop printing things, we won't need to scan them either.

~~~
JoachimSchipper
Yes, but reading from paper is much nicer.

Of course, printing every little e-mail is nonsense; but I'd rather correct my
thesis on paper than on screen, for instance.

~~~
ShabbyDoo
If you had a tablet with a Kindle-like screen upon which you could edit via
gesture, would you prefer it over paper?

~~~
JoachimSchipper
Not unless the input is at least as convenient as scribbling on paper. And I
wouldn't be sure even then.

I'm a mathematician: I do a _lot_ of work on paper, and I don't see that
changing anytime soon.

~~~
jonsteinberg
I still need paper for on the go. I print very little, but certain times I
need to print papers for meetings to take notes on etc

